# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Proyecto Hidroeléctrico El Quimbo

## F. Lázaro

El Proyecto Hidroeléctrico El Quimbo construido por Emgesa de España se encuentra localizado al sur del departamento del Huila en Colombia, entre las Cordilleras Central y Oriental, a 69 km aproximadamente al sur de la ciudad de Neiva por la carretera pavimentada que de Neiva conduce a Gigante. Está localizado a unos 1.300 m aguas arriba de la confluencia del Río Páez con el Río Magdalena. Sus obras fueron oficialmente inauguradas el 25 de febrero de 2011 en presencia del Presidente Juan Manuel Santos.

El proyecto será un aprovechamiento a pie de presa con capacidad instalada de 400 MW, con la cual se estima que se puede lograr una generación media de energía de 2.216 GWh/año, una presa de 151 m., un volumen total de 3.205 Hm3, volumen útil de 1.824 hm3 y un área inundada de 8.250 ha.

En el 2008, el Ministerio de Minas y Energía anunció la asignación del Proyecto Hidroeléctrico El Quimbo con el objetivo de abastecer la demanda energética que el país requiere a futuro. Esto se logró después de concluir el proceso de Asignación de Obligaciones de Energía Firme, en el cual participaron los proyectos que entrarán en operación entre diciembre de 2014 y noviembre de 2019.




Aquí tenéis más info sobre el proyecto: http://www.incubodc.com/memorias_con...mbo_EMGESA.pdf

Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Represa_del_Quimbo

----------

